# Perfect for taking the kids to soccer practice....



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Pvt. Joker said:


> For once, he's 100% right. The guys driving these ridiculous things are the same guys you see in the park wearing wifebeaters while walking their pitbulls.


"For once" LOL

I don't get the whole small peni$ thing. People say that about all kinds of different cars/trucks, whether they be sports cars, SUV's, or anything that stands out.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Ryan330i said:


> I don't get the whole small peni$ thing. People say that about all kinds of different cars/trucks, whether they be sports cars, SUV's, or anything that stands out.


Nope, I pretty much say it just about guys in big trucks/SUVs that are obviously not in use for anything other than transporting themselves, particularly if they have been modified extensively purely cosmetically, and more particularly if they have been modified in a manner that loses their offroading or towing capabilities.

I have other disparaging terms for people who drive without skill in other types of vehicles.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> "For once" LOL
> 
> I don't get the whole small peni$ thing. People say that about all kinds of different cars/trucks, whether they be sports cars, SUV's, or anything that stands out.


You are right, BMW drivers have been the target of that joke for many years so have Corvette and Porsche drivers.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Pvt. Joker said:


> For once, he's 100% right. The guys driving these ridiculous things are the same guys you see in the park wearing wifebeaters while walking their pitbulls.


Um, I drive a Ford-450 v10 gas, and we have a deisel 550 we use quite often.

As a matter of fact, anyone in Stockton with working phones right now can thank these trucks.

We use the 450 to tow 12K + worth of snow-cat and plow-blade (not grooming blade).

We use the 550s for enormous restoration vehicles used to restore phone lines with microwave.

Now, we contract a LOT of antenna work out to various contractors, some of which USE, and NEED these trucks.

What is wrong with a contractor who uses, and needs, a 650?
What is wrong with this person taking extreme pride in their truck, as well as being an enthusiast?
Therefore, what is wrong with them making it look nice?

I'm sure if this thing was covered in mud with a load of cattle behind it in a trailer, you guys wouldn't be whining.

So what if he likes to keep it looking nice.

Some people need these things.

(If people buy them just to look cool, then yeah, they are idiots.)


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

dredmo said:


> (If people buy them just to look cool, then yeah, they are idiots.)


Exactly. You USE yours.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Exactly. You USE yours.


Rgal, you did notice that joker said TD was 100% right, and TD said "I continue to assert that the the bigger the truck, the smaller the peni$." In a broad general statement.

I was not crusading against your selective statement, I was crusading against TD and Jokers ignorant General statement.

Sorry for any mix up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

dredmo said:


> Rgal, you did notice that joker said TD was 100% right, and TD said "I continue to assert that the the bigger the truck, the smaller the peni$." In a broad general statement.
> 
> I was not crusading against your selective statement, I was crusading against TD and Jokers ignorant General statement.
> 
> Sorry for any mix up.


 Dude, you KNOW I am not referring to work trucks and/or people that need/use them.

I am talking about guys like this guy. I see guys like him every day. And they all seem to drive like they have a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

I agree. You'd have to be a no-penis-kind-of-guy to want one of these.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

TD said:


> Dude, you KNOW I am not referring to work trucks and/or people that need/use them.
> 
> I am talking about guys like this guy. I see guys like him every day. And they all seem to drive like they have a chip on their shoulder.


Ok, my bad then.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> And they all seem to drive like they have a chip on their shoulder.


I'll give you that. People in big jacked-up trucks do seem to drive like idiots, rarely using signals, etc. in my experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> Nope, I pretty much say it just about guys in big trucks/SUVs that are obviously not in use for anything other than transporting themselves, particularly if they have been modified extensively purely cosmetically, and more particularly if they have been modified in a manner that loses their offroading or towing capabilities.
> 
> I have other disparaging terms for people who drive without skill in other types of vehicles.


 Exactly. Stuff like altezza-style taillights and massive brush guards, ghetto tint or 20+ inch chrome rims.

Or ANY Hummer H2. Since the Hummer H2 breaks if you take it offroad, and as it totally plays into insecure fantasies of driving a quasi-military vehicle, ALL H2 drivers have really tiny peni$es.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> You are right, BMW drivers have been the target of that joke for many years...


I doubt it's your car, Mike.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

ARCHER said:


> I doubt it's your car, Mike.


   :bawling:

:rofl:


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

I think there should be a vehicle height and road clearance limit for passenger vehicles. This would eliminate most trucks and SUVs from people who don't need them. They are an absolute road hazard. I don't even care that they burn so much gas. When you are behind them you can't see anything on the road ahead. They always change lanes (without turn signals of course) and NEVER see cars next to them and they always stick out of their parking spaces and end up dinging normal size vehicles. Now, somebody still wants to argue that everyone is free to own whatever they like in America - if that's the case my next car will be a used tank with functioning cannon.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Park next to those in your Elise and you'll be sure not to get door (or roof) dings.


Unless the guy steps on the Elise getting out of his truck. :yikes: :rofl:


----------

